

Show HN: my first nodejs module, fsjs - siromoney

It's on GitHub:<p>https://github.com/arpith/fsjs<p>It lets you structure your app a little differently, app.js:<p><pre><code>  require('fsjs')(8000,'user','repo',function(data,defaultCallback){
    defaultCallback('&#60;!doctype html&#62;'+data)
  })
</code></pre>
And (in the same directory), edit.js:<p><pre><code>  exports.get = function(file,callback) {
    console.log(this.request.url)
  // '/arpith/fsjs/edit/README.md'
    callback('the file edited is '+file)
  }
</code></pre>
Feedback would be great.
======
revathskumar
@siromoney Great start, keep going.

I just wanna tell you that, pushing code to Github repo doesn't mean it's Open
source.

* Select a Opensource License * Keep a License file in the root directory of project * Add link to License file from README.

~~~
siromoney
Thanks! The license (MIT) was listed on NPM, but now I've added it to the
readme and placed it in the root directory.

------
siromoney
GitHub URL: <https://github.com/arpith/fsjs>

